# Food Pyramid for Modern Times



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found this bit of fun









The Weight Loss Trapezoid is useful. It's like the lampshade that shines the light to health. But the Happiness Paper Hat is the life of the party inside. Choose wisely from the options that Mr. Lovenstein | Food Geometry. presents.

I'm vegan so my diet looks a capsized canoe? flat roof?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like this one better


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Brains 6-8 servings... that's a busy day!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought pyramids were always a scam


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

What's a thought pyramid?


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ...I'm vegan so my diet looks a capsized canoe? flat roof?


cyclelicious, I'm thinking that the "capsized canoe" is the true "happiness" diet.

I have a younger brother who is home from the hospital this week after a month in the hospital and a step-dad who just went into the hospital this week. Both have diet related illnesses that have ruined their lives. My brother is paralyzed and my step-dad is expected to die in the hospital.

They both liked a zombie/happiness paper hat pyramid. It isn't a very happy time right now.


----------

